# Citizens Advice



## Van17 (Mar 26, 2011)

Is there anything that is the equivalent to the Citizens Advice Bureau as we have in the UK?
Or are there legal advice agencies (apart from law firms) that give independent advice to ex-pats?
Any advice would be most welcome.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Van17 said:


> Is there anything that is the equivalent to the Citizens Advice Bureau as we have in the UK?
> Or are there legal advice agencies (apart from law firms) that give independent advice to ex-pats?
> Any advice would be most welcome.


Yes, there is!
It's called the OMIC (Oficina Municipal de Información al Consumidor). I'm not sure how much help it can give, but it does say that it gives some technical and legal help. However I'm not sure if that's in general, or about certain issues. This is the web site for Sevilla

OFICINA MUNICIPAL DE INFORMACIÓN AL CONSUMIDOR O.M.I.C. - OMIC - Delegación Salud y Consumo - Ayuntamiento de Sevilla

On the left there's a menu and it gives you a map of where it is. If you go, could you tell us if they were able to help you?


----------



## Van17 (Mar 26, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, there is!
> It's called the OMIC (Oficina Municipal de Información al Consumidor). I'm not sure how much help it can give, but it does say that it gives some technical and legal help. However I'm not sure if that's in general, or about certain issues. This is the web site for Sevilla
> 
> OFICINA MUNICIPAL DE INFORMACIÓN AL CONSUMIDOR O.M.I.C. - OMIC - Delegación Salud y Consumo - Ayuntamiento de Sevilla
> ...


Thank you SO much for the link. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

:clap2::clap2esky is one of those folk on here who seem to know everything. I didn´t know that Pesky so thanks!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> :clap2::clap2esky is one of those folk on here who seem to know everything. I didn´t know that Pesky so thanks!!!


Hahaha. Just a minute, I'm going to blow that up 500%, make it into a poster and put it on the front door so that OH sees it and gets the message 

I've never been to one of these places - just know that they exist so I'd really like to know of anybody's experience with them. I get the impression that they may only be able to give you limited help in some cases, but hopefully they would be able to point you in the right direction if nothing else.


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

As per PW's adivce ^

I have used them several times... (sadly!)...
You have to go to one local to you though (they are not too keen if say you live in Mijas and turn up in Fuengirola, infact they will re-direct you to 'your' municipalities office for a reply).

They can help with many things...
Mainly - 
How to go about dealing with a complaint against a company... 
Where you might have purchased something that has gone wrong, or you feel you received poor service.

They will talk you though the 'Reclamacions' (complaints) proceedure and also advise you on what to say in any official letters that you might have to write to a supplier/company.
Be warned though, they can only give advice of the correct proceedure, and may eventaully tell you have exhausted all the possibilites of a friendly solution and will say you need a laywer/are on the point of taking civil action in the courts.
(But at least they try first).

NB They also act as arbitraters in the first stages, by making sure the law is ahered to if you have filled in a reclamacion in a store/company. 


(Without making this too long winded - I am sure you have seen the signs in every establishment saying 'We have a book for complaints if you need it'. This is the 'Libro or Hoja de Reclamaciones' and should be your first step if the store keeper/supplier will not settle the matter.
If they refuse to produce it (and give you a copy of your complaint) you are actually entitled to call the Police to enforce your request.
You then take this form to the local OMIC office for follow up if the company you are making the complaint against refuses to settle the matter. (Which by this stage you are already at this point). 

'Sometimes' a co would prefer not to have this form filled in as it goes on record with the Junta and may be looked into if there are regular complaints against them. But often they are thick headed and think we will go away! 

Good luck.

(Ps - you need to speak Spanish).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

susanspain said:


> As per PW's adivce ^
> 
> I have used them several times... (sadly!)...
> You have to go to one local to you though (they are not too keen if say you live in Mijas and turn up in Fuengirola, infact they will re-direct you to 'your' municipalities office for a reply).
> ...


Now, that's what I call a useful post!
Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've used them too - some chaps in uniform came round to check our gas fittings (as per the law), took money upfront to replace the flue, and never came back.

They were very helpful and although they weren't able to do anything (the company had gone out of business and we would have had to go to court to get the money back) they did a pretty thorough check and were grateful to us for reporting the matter so they could keep the details on file.


----------

